# Bait Launcher Gear



## long1

I have been demoing an iAirCannon bait launcher, problem is getting out over 200 yards consistently without breaking the line, any recommendations for rod, reel, line (min 20 lb) setup appreciated, I think with the right setup I can probably double that. Thanks


----------



## Garboman

long1 said:


> I have been demoing an iAirCannon bait launcher, problem is getting out over 200 yards consistently without breaking the line, any recommendations for rod, reel, line (min 20 lb) setup appreciated, I think with the right setup I can probably double that. Thanks


Have you tried an Alvey reel yet? One of the larger spool Alvey reels should be better than a normal spinning reel, low mount it on a rod with large SIC guides, stick in it one of those British/Aussie aluminum tripod devices to hold the rod steady at a decent angle.

I would think you are going to have better luck with a quality braid rather than mono especially if you are trying to hook a fish at 200 yards, 30 pound braid peeling off a 6 inch diameter spool of an Alvey may be the ticket..

All you need is for 155 yards with a Mullet Head off of the OBX Piers and you will have an interested clientele customer base, if you come down to Avalon Pier next October I will pay you $5.00 per shot to get my baits out for me........................I can pretty much guarantee a month worth of bait blasting for you.............you will need to drink Busch beer and put up with my trash talk after I start consistently out blasting the rest of the Drum casts.....not many women in October off an OBX Drum pier but the fishing will be great....

Hook up with Joe Mullet ...he has an Alvey..........and he would get back into the Drum game if he can get his bait out 160 yards..........


----------



## Sandcrab

Garboman said:


> Have you tried an Alvey reel yet? One of the larger spool Alvey reels should be better than a normal spinning reel, low mount it on a rod with large SIC guides, stick in it one of those British/Aussie aluminum tripod devices to hold the rod steady at a decent angle.
> 
> I would think you are going to have better luck with a quality braid rather than mono especially if you are trying to hook a fish at 200 yards, 30 pound braid peeling off a 6 inch diameter spool of an Alvey may be the ticket..
> 
> All you need is for 155 yards with a Mullet Head off of the OBX Piers and you will have an interested clientele customer base, if you come down to Avalon Pier next October I will pay you $5.00 per shot to get my baits out for me........................I can pretty much guarantee a month worth of bait blasting for you.............you will need to drink Busch beer and put up with my trash talk after I start consistently out blasting the rest of the Drum casts.....not many women in October off an OBX Drum pier but the fishing will be great....
> 
> Hook up with Joe Mullet ...he has an Alvey..........and he would get back into the Drum game if he can get his bait out 160 yards..........


Better check - It's illegal in some states...

Sandcrab


----------



## Garboman

Sandcrab said:


> Better check - It's illegal in some states...
> 
> Sandcrab


There was a fella back in the day who had a propane gun that he shot frozen cylinders of bait and water off Cape Point 

Granted the Park Rangers were our friends in those days, but I never heard of any LEO giving the Propane Guy any trouble......he spent most of his time fiddling with his contraption and only fired it on occasion, must have never got the bugs worked out cause no one seems to use a Propane Gun these days.......

The rest of the Drum fellas will certainly feel this is illegal if it gets a bait twenty yards out further than theirs..........


----------



## long1

Thanks for the Re: Garboman and Sandcrab - I checked NC regs and didn't find any prohibition on power assisted bait launchers, explosive (potato guns) are prohibited in a lot of states, air cannons are excluded. I'll check the classified forum for an Alvey.
Garboman If I find you on the Avalon Pier this October, the "shots" are on me, but the beer is on you... I'll be easy to spot,you may have to introduce yourself


----------



## Garboman

long1 said:


> Thanks for the Re: Garboman and Sandcrab - I checked NC regs and didn't find any prohibition on power assisted bait launchers, explosive (potato guns) are prohibited in a lot of states, air cannons are excluded. I'll check the classified forum for an Alvey.
> Garboman If I find you on the Avalon Pier this October, the "shots" are on me, but the beer is on you... I'll be easy to spot,you may have to introduce yourself[/QUOTE
> 
> We may have to bribe Avalon Pier Management to let your Potato Gun out on the Tee, the other Drum fellas will bitch like little girls about how dangerous the air cannon is to Pier Patrons if they think that they will be "Short"........A couple cases of Busch and your
> Potato Gun and we will have the Tee rolling................I won't even have to try and stay sober enough to Drum Cast......we will do a couple of Beers and then do a Shot...........Heads up fellas!!!!
> 
> You can get the Alveys online, I think Cabelas used to carry them, I have been meaning to try an Alvey out myself, not too many fellas on the East Coast use them but the principal of a very large spool and hearing about significant distance coming from down under........it should work better for you than a regular Spinner...
> 
> Depends on if Howard is still working............


----------



## Drumdum

I say take that gun to Rodanthe,Garbo,I'm sure the "redheadedfeller" would approve..


----------



## scoutfrog

If you could find a reel with a spool like this one used in casting comp. you wouldn't have any problems even getting 300 out of it.







Youcould even cast off this reel and attach the line to one to retreve it back with a quick disconect.


----------



## long1

I checked out the Alvey, we didnt have great luck with a caster, because of the high launch velocity it gets a little tricky, I'm leaning towards the Battle 8000, plenty of line capacity, price is right for a demo. Any rod suggestions, I think 7-8' because the gun is doing all of the casting work, w big guides. I also like braid for spool cap, but it needs to be shock resistant.


----------



## LEADDRAFT

I'm a one armed feller, AND would like to try this method to get My anchor weight "out DER", using this, anyone here think it could work?


----------



## Garboman

checked out the Alvey, we didnt have great luck with a caster, because of the high launch velocity it gets a little tricky, I'm leaning towards the Battle 8000, plenty of line capacity, price is right for a demo. Any rod suggestions, I think 7-8' because the gun is doing all of the casting work, w big guides. I also like braid for spool cap, but it needs to be shock resistant. 

Alvey has a pivoting reel seat base plate, it is not a casting reel

The Alvey casts like a Spinning Reel, after you cast you turn the spool 90 degrees and 

When you retrieve line it is like a large fly reel


----------



## long1

I didnt look at it closely enough, I'll check it out again, how big a barrel do I need to stuff a mullet head in it


----------



## Charlie2

I don't know; but I would have a problem with any contraption that makes a loud noise nowadays. You may get unwanted visitors. Not worth the trouble JMHO. C2


----------



## Garboman

I didnt look at it closely enough, I'll check it out again, how big a barrel do I need to stuff a mullet head in it 

1.5" -1.75" would do for Corn Cob size mullet


----------



## long1

because its an air cannon the noise isnt that loud more like a snap, it sounds loud in the video because the mic is right there, the reel is actually louder as the line peels off at 200 mph.


----------



## JAM

Man I would love to have whatever it is you'all are Smokin, You really think that would be allowed on NPS Land????? Look-up Projectiles, they are not allowed on Cape Hatteras.. 

JAM


----------



## long1

that would work well the cannon ships with a 2" sharpened barrel, but its easy to make any size up to 4"


----------



## Sandcrab

People need to work on their casting abilities IMHO - That's what fishing is all about... 

I hit the surf with a bunch o' rods, sling 8 oz and bait, and come home totally exhausted. With this device, I won't even work up a sweat!

Thanks - but No Thanks.

Sandcrab
Old School Fisherman...


----------



## Chris_Worthington

What if a poor little plover was flying by?


----------



## Garboman

Chris_Worthington said:


> What if a poor little plover was flying by?


Plover would suddenly find itself going 200 mph 

Probably knock all the feathers off the little fella...................


----------



## long1

Sandcrab said:


> People need to work on their casting abilities IMHO - That's what fishing is all about...
> 
> I hit the surf with a bunch o' rods, sling 8 oz and bait, and come home totally exhausted. With this device, I won't even work up a sweat!
> 
> Thanks - but No Thanks.
> 
> Sandcrab
> Old School Fisherman...


I'm taking it out tomorrow catfishing on a beautiful stretch of the Shenandoah River just so I can put some bait up against the back of a dam a couple hundred yards away, that doesn't mean I wont have 2 more poles in the water in the channel in front of the dock. I guarantee we'll be covered in sweat and slime, and ripe chicken liver. It's all fishing and if it was easy it wouldnt be called fishing it would be called catching.


----------



## Garboman

People need to work on their casting abilities IMHO - That's what fishing is all about... 

We are working on our casting ability, this fella says he can get 200 yards with bait, I have never seen anyone get past 150 with a Drum bait and I know all the OBX Pros..

I am thinking why stop with just the head, shoot the entire mullet out 200 yards

Might have to have a chick in a bikini around to distract the Park Rangers...........Mount the Mullet Blaster in the bed of a pickup and leave a tarp over it when you are not "Fishing"


----------



## long1

I scanned 250 pages of NC fish and game regs, and didnt find any mention, I did find a mention about open beer containers, now I suspect this is just like anything else; its all good clean fun until Uncle Earl drops his shorts and starts singing "Free Bird" :--|


----------



## JAM

long1 said:


> I scanned 250 pages of NC fish and game regs, and didnt find any mention, I did find a mention about open beer containers, now I suspect this is just like anything else; its all good clean fun until Uncle Earl drops his shorts and starts singing "Free Bird" :--|


Its a FEDERAL Park its in there, nps.gov, every few years one of these contraptions come out.. T-Toaly Illeagle In the park which is the whole Island.. They will put you under the jail.. 
JAM


----------



## narfpoit

The rules for firearms on Cape Hatteras National Seashore. 

"Firearms Regulations: As of February 22, 2010, a new federal law allows people who can legally possess firearms under applicable federal, state, and local laws to legally possess firearms in this park.

It is the responsibility of visitors to understand and comply with all applicable state, local, and federal firearms laws before entering this park. As a starting point about state and local firearms laws please go to the following web site and select the state that you are interested in from the list on the right side of the page: http://www.atf.gov/publications/firearms/state-laws/29th-edition/index.html."

From the ATF
"The term “firearm” is defined in the Gun Control Act of 1968, 18 U.S.C. Section 921(a)(3), to include (A) any weapon (including a starter gun), which will, or is designed to or may readily be converted to expel a projectile by the action of an explosive; (B) the frame or receiver of any such weapon…. Based on Section 921(a)(3), air guns, because they use compressed air and not an explosive to expel a projectile, do not constitute firearms under Federal law — unless they are manufactured with the frames or receivers of an actual firearm. Accordingly, the domestic sale and possession of air guns is normally unregulated under the Federal firearms laws enforced by ATF.
We caution that ATF is not charged with enforcement or oversight of the firearms laws of States or localities. To determine possible restrictions on air guns where you reside, we recommend that you contact the office of your state Attorney General, the State Police, or other State/local law enforcement authorities for further guidance."

So it seems it should be ok to have but that does not mean that they might not give you a ticket anyway for some other nonsense.


----------



## joemullet

can we do target practice on JAM


----------



## long1

narpoit is right, one of my man cave buddies is a Federal investigator and he did some figgerin' for me, air assisted propulsion devices are not firearms, thats how felons can own and posess bb guns, even though this air cannon can put a 1.5" projectile through a cinder block wall...my 10mm wont do that... but that all changes if Uncle Earl shows his ars.


----------



## tomsurles

best thing I can tell you to do is go to back bay refuge and ask the ranger there..take your contraption with you so he can see what its about. And unless you have some sort of cart you can pull it with, the only way your getting that thing on the beach there is to hump it.


----------



## JAM

O.K. all you Arm CHair Lawyers, I have had experience with several of folks that have tried it, and its no beuno and not allowed.. If you read the laws on Projectiles you will see it is out lawed in the CHNS.. You can posses it but it can not be fired.. Re-Read the Gun law for the park and it will state you can have a gun on park land but you can not discharge it.. Just tryin to help.. Bring it on down, I would bet MONEY, you'll get a ride to EC.. JAM


----------



## chuck(skidmark)

Now it's just getting nasty. Calling people "arm chair lawyers" is just too cruel. A$$hole, Idiot, Moron, all those are fine, but you start throwing the "L" word around and that is just too vicious.


----------



## cooper138

Man I hate to even stick my feet in on this one but wth. I'm not by any means an expert or know all the little by laws that are used to get around things but I've spent enough time down on hatteras over the last twenty or so years to know one thing... If that thing goes off on that beach the Leo's will show. And legal or not it will not go off again after they show up. Possession and using are two very different things as we all know I can carry with my ccw into Wally World but I can't pop off a round into the ceiling. Maybe I'm dead wrong but I'd be poo pants shocked if the nps allowed that.


----------



## narfpoit

JAM said:


> O.K. all you Arm CHair Lawyers, I have had experience with several of folks that have tried it, and its no beuno and not allowed.. If you read the laws on Projectiles you will see it is out lawed in the CHNS.. You can posses it but it can not be fired.. Re-Read the Gun law for the park and it will state you can have a gun on park land but you can not discharge it.. Just tryin to help.. Bring it on down, I would bet MONEY, you'll get a ride to EC.. JAM


I am not a lawyer I just read the actual rules (not the perceived or implied ones). They can be found in the links below. If you have another source where you are getting your rules from please list them so we can put the debate to rest.

http://www.nps.gov/caha/parkmgmt/lawsandpolicies.htm
http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-id...c=ecfr&tpl=/ecfrbrowse/Title36/36cfrv1_02.tpl
http://www.nps.gov/caha/parkmgmt/up...ent-s-Compendium-with-1st-Amendment-areas.pdf

I found nothing that mentioned projectiles only firearms and fireworks (neither pertain to air cannons). I did however find a law that says you cant clean fish except in a designated area. 

So as I stated earlier you have a right to have your air cannon with you. Just understand that NPS is still going to do whatever they want regardless of the actual rules so once you launch they will come and they will find something to write you up for and it wont be for carrying a firearm. Most likely a noise violation or disturbing the public.


----------



## Garboman

Before all you 1st semester Law Students get in a huff lets first see if this sucker works with an Alvey and can get a Cob Head out 200 yards without breaking the line and without destroying the Cob Head and chucking enough weight along with the bait to hold the Cob Head in place with 200 yards worth of lateral current pulling on it.....

If it does work.....

Then what is an extra 75 yards on a Drum cast between friends on a dark night on the OBX? You obey everything the Rangers tell you?

I can guarantee I have never seen any Federal LEO/Park Ranger /FBI/DEA out on the end of Rodanthe Pier during a N'easter Drum Bite in late October early November at 2:00 AM, it is just too windy and cold for anything other than a Drum fisherman....Women don't come out then either...

There have been a few Cops out there but they were fishing with us and off duty......

Even Cops would recognize the need for an extra hundred yards to their cast during a big Drum bite.....They would probably want the second shot to be their bait.....


----------



## long1

We'll have it dialed in before October, how much weight do you think it needs, I made a 4 oz shot wad/weight for surf fishin/cattin. Re bait, I can keep a liver (w/panty hose) or cut perch on a hook for 200 yds, not sure if a shrimp will make the trip


----------



## 9 rock

Sandcrab said:


> People need to work on their casting abilities IMHO - That's what fishing is all about...
> 
> I hit the surf with a bunch o' rods, sling 8 oz and bait, and come home totally exhausted. With this device, I won't even work up a sweat!
> 
> Thanks - but No Thanks.
> 
> Sandcrab
> Old School Fisherman...


That does not mean you can't be casting other rods I fish 4-6 rods would love to get a bait out 200+ yds if I could. Sometimes distance is everything and that could be the difference between fishing and catching 


9


----------



## JAM

Pier would be up to Pier Owner so I would say with his permission O.K. DOKY.. 

But if you think, with the state of affairs down here in the Park they will let you do that, again back to my first comment. Sharing is Caring.. They have Ticketed/Arrested folks for Feeding a Cheese Nip to a Seagull, Whooped a Mans @ss on Video for Collecting Sea Shells in a Closure.. 

So O.K. you have a better read on how the Park Feels about People in the Park, then I do, Heck I am only here 365, and have seen several of these "Contracptions" over the last 11 Years, NONE of them were used due to LE's getting involved.. So I say Go For It.. We have a Special Saying here in Hatteras, "Come on Vacation, Leave on Probation" Go For it.. But don't say I didn't try ot warn ya.. 

JAM


----------



## joemullet

JAM said:


> O.K. all you Arm CHair Lawyers, I have had experience with several of folks that have tried it, and its no beuno and not allowed.. If you read the laws on Projectiles you will see it is out lawed in the CHNS.. You can posses it but it can not be fired.. Re-Read the Gun law for the park and it will state you can have a gun on park land but you can not discharge it.. Just tryin to help.. Bring it on down, I would bet MONEY, you'll get a ride to EC.. JAM


 Trip to MANETO not EC


----------



## Garboman

Need at least 8 ounce pyramid and cob head

It may have to go in a canister made out of polyethylene to make it out of the tube, like a shotshell wad

Manteo is a nice place..................cannot comment on EC

May need to rent a beach house in Mirlo Beach and fire it off the top deck

Mirlo is pretty close to deep water these days and we would not have to worry about those little Point Yearlings....and those pesky Rangers....Pier owners or any LEO


----------



## JAM

*EC Federal*



joemullet said:


> Trip to MANETO not EC


and the Kicker would be, you would be infront of Judge Terrence Boyle.... I am sure that would be a Hoot.. 

JAM


----------



## Drumdum

A lot of folks think you go to Manteo for nps violations,but it will be EC all the way baby.... Garbo is right about Mirlo,all the old nps claim holds no weight there,as the beach has eroded.. Avon Pier comes under nps... I think Rodanthe Pier is the same as Mirlo,and you could take you cannon there,although unlike Garbo,don't know how well it will be received in a realtime fall drumblitz??...


----------



## long1

We took it out yesterday and aired it out ( Ill try to post the video later today ) we didn't lose any line, we spooled a Walmart catfish rod, but caught it on the knot, with a decent spinning rod setup and an ff rig 20# mono, 4+ft 60# floro leader and my new weight/wad, we didn't snap any line.
The shot on the video is on a wide stretch of the Shenandoah river, the shot went bank to bank, I'm not sure how far it went, exactly, but it left about 1/8" of 20# on a penn7000 , it also made the most beautiful pink liver colored rainbow, kinda like a ******* Haley comet. Cut bait and heads won't be as pretty, or awe inspiring.
We also had an audience with the local game warden, who shot a video of me shooting a video (long story ill post later)


----------



## Drumdum

long1 said:


> We took it out yesterday and aired it out ( Ill try to post the video later today ) we didn't lose any line, we spooled a Walmart catfish rod, but caught it on the knot, with a decent spinning rod setup and an ff rig 20# mono, 4+ft 60# floro leader and my new weight/wad, we didn't snap any line.
> The shot on the video is on a wide stretch of the Shenandoah river, the shot went bank to bank, I'm not sure how far it went, exactly, but it left about 1/8" of 20# on a penn7000 , it also made the most beautiful pink liver colored rainbow, kinda like a ******* Haley comet. Cut bait and heads won't be as pretty, or awe inspiring.
> We also had an audience with the local game warden, who shot a video of me shooting a video (long story ill post later)


 So,you shot a chumline all the way across the river to your bait/? cool...


----------



## JAM

joemullet said:


> can we do target practice on JAM


Sure can but JAM shoots Back.... LOL... 
JAM
https://www.facebook.com/jamortense...91552170504.2141620.1333755725&type=3&theater


----------



## js1172

last sept. there was a guy on avon pier, launching baits for the tourists with a tater cannon that used hair spray as a propellent.
no-one said a word to him.
js


----------



## AbuMike

I guarantee you shoot anything from any of the beaches you will be face in the sand before you can reload...


----------



## long1

Speaking of face down in the sand, as I was shooting video of the iAircannon yesterday, a ranger showed up and commenced to giving me the what fer, turns out my investigator buddie sent him down there as a joke, with friends like that... Anyway, he ends up hanging out for a half hour shooting his own phone video, then he gets on the phone to his regional supervisor. Turns out there is no regulation in Va (good thing), but he thinks maybe there aught to be (not a good thing), then he asks where he can get an air cannon, and asks if I could provide them with specs and data for a study to help shape the regulation (not sure what thing that is).... Hopefully miss justice is blind and slow.


----------



## jakuka

There is a reason why those that enforce the laws don't get to write the laws. Few things are more annoying than an LEO who feels his badge isn't big enough.


----------



## zdogk9

On the Columbia people will take a plastic bucket and wind their line around it, and launch it with giant slingshots for Sturgeon fishing. The line comes off the reel through the guides wraps around the bucket, (think giant spinning reel) and the weight and bait get flung to the horizon. should work with an air cannon.


----------



## zdogk9

I found this which'll give an idea of the bucket concept


----------



## Drumdum

js1172 said:


> last sept. there was a guy on avon pier, launching baits for the tourists with a tater cannon that used hair spray as a propellent.
> no-one said a word to him.
> js


 Not saying you can't get away with it.. No doubt all kinds of laws are broken and they don't get caught at it.. Just saying Avon is nps and can fall under their rules.. Have never read those rules in fine print,although it seems as though nps leos are given a great deal of latitude on how they interpret them....


----------



## js1172

Drumdum said:


> Not saying you can't get away with it.. No doubt all kinds of laws are broken and they don't get caught at it.. Just saying Avon is nps and can fall under their rules.. Have never read those rules in fine print,although it seems as though nps leos are given a great deal of latitude on how they interpret them....


yeah, we (being me and a few of the regulars) were discussing the legality of it, he was charging a dollar a shot, wasn't getting all that much distance out of it, but being a visitor I did more watching and listening than talking, when he asked if I wanted him to launch my bait I declined stating that I knew how to cast.
js


----------



## Drumdum

js1172 said:


> yeah, we (being me and a few of the regulars) were discussing the legality of it, he was charging a dollar a shot, wasn't getting all that much distance out of it, but being a visitor I did more watching and listening than talking, when he asked if I wanted him to launch my bait I declined stating that I knew how to cast.
> js


 Like I said,haven't read the fine print with the regs. ALTHOUGH, I do know that it is against their regs to charge $ and collect on nps lands for services rendered ,and that may have tipped the scale had he gotten caught..


----------



## long1

Here is yesterdays video, Understand I was under duress ... see previous post


----------



## Garboman

Does not look like you are getting 200 yards on that last Vid clip

It does look like a fun thing to shoot off a rig on from behind the Red Line when another Drum Fisherman is right in the middle of his drop

The Drum Fisherman (Say someone like Skid) will be getting ready to cast and will be yelling "Heads Up'!! and we can respond with a FFFFFFTTTTTT


----------



## long1

you are right Garboman that stretch of river behind the dam is 200 yards bank to bank, and we were 20 or 30 ft short of that, although I'm only at half pressure, distance is whatever the line and bait can handle, liver couldnt handle that shot, the line and gear was fine.
My son is out of school the 16th, I'm thinking about road tripping with him (my brother and his sons might come) to Rodanthe that Saturday (May 18) for a little P&S fishing, I'm wondering if you know of a good spot to get a little "black ops" cannon data, and a good meal, we'll be arriving at Camp Hatteras late Fri night and leaving Sun morning. Any info is appreciated


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> Does not look like you are getting 200 yards on that last Vid clip
> 
> It does look like a fun thing to shoot off a rig on from behind the Red Line when another Drum Fisherman is right in the middle of his drop
> 
> The Drum Fisherman (Say someone like Skid) will be getting ready to cast and will be yelling "Heads Up'!! and we can respond with a FFFFFFTTTTTT


 No doubt there would be some "Skid'n" goin on.. I think with any drum guy midcast would be a bad time to do that,we'd have a bunch of skid's out there...


----------



## chuck(skidmark)

Drumdum said:


> No doubt there would be some "Skid'n" goin on.. I think with any drum guy midcast would be a bad time to do that,we'd have a bunch of skid's out there...


"Air in the hole"! just does not sound as good as "Fire in the hole"!


----------



## long1

I am coming to Rodanthe the 17th and 18th of this month for some fishing with my son while hes out of school, I'd like to spend a few minutes testing the bait cannon, does anyone know who I should speak with at the (Rodanthe, Avon) pier, to get permission for a demo, and which beach should I go to if I didn't want to cause a fuss....oh, and a good restaurant.


----------



## Garboman

long1 said:


> I am coming to Rodanthe the 17th and 18th of this month for some fishing with my son while hes out of school, I'd like to spend a few minutes testing the bait cannon, does anyone know who I should speak with at the (Rodanthe, Avon) pier, to get permission for a demo, and which beach should I go to if I didn't want to cause a fuss....oh, and a good restaurant.


I do not think you would be given permission by the Pier owners they will have a liability issue with the other pier patrons and they would be open to a lawsuit if they gave you the go ahead and then someone was injured if your bait cannon happened to blow up and hit them with shrapnel. A long time ago I worked at Rodanthe Resort and Pier and sneaking it out would be the only option

If it were me and I was staying at Camp Hatteras I would just walk out it onto the beach up towards the pier a bit, there should be no vehicles driving in that area when you get there

If you drive anywhere on the Beach you will surely come across the Park Rangers sooner or later and they will likely give you a problem, your bait cannon is a fun idea, but the reality of Cape Hatteras National Seashore and its current situation with vigorous law enforcement seems to make it untenable.


----------



## long1

Thanks Garboman, its actually very safe, its always pointed in the air, it has a 100psi pressure relief valve so it cant be overfilled, and a burst pressure of 1100 psi... its safe unless you load a projectile, pressurize it, lift it up and point it at somebody, and pull the trigger... I'll formally speak with a law officer, to end the legal speculation, if I can I'll speak with the pier managers. If they tell me not to do it, I wont do it. I'm a guest in this town, and I'll follow their rules. I'd expect the same in my town.


----------



## long1

Got to get a few shots off last night ocean side camp Hatteras in a stiff head wind 10 oz of weight and a whole thawing mullet getting about 100 yards can't push too hard because the soft bait can't handle it


----------



## long1

Just got back from trip to NC, we fished from Rodanthe to the little bridge, and shot the cannon all Friday night behind the Camp ground into the surf, and Saturday afternoon on the jetty, got one big bite in the surf, an unintentional mackeral? release at the inlet. Caught a couple trout and a puppy drum at one spot, and a couple of rays at another spot. We had a great time, and met met some very nice folks. Cant wait to go back. Had no run ins w/ the law, only saw one officer the whole trip,and he was not concerned about us. We entertained a lot of folks...this thing cast at least 3 times further than anyone we saw, and present company excluded, some of these folks "looked" like they knew what they were doing. the video shows 10oz weight, mullet, and a stiff cross wind.


----------

